
ThroughHardwareSerial strategy added to PJON v4.1 - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/master/strategies/ThroughHardwareSerial/ThroughHardwareSerial.h
======
gioscarab
What do you think about this new functionality?

